# Budgies smell of cigarette smoke



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Picked up two beautiful boys today. The previous owner was a heavy smoker and the birds smell a bit Smokey. He only had them a few months so don’t believe they’ll have health issues and tbh, are in a better environment now. Is there anything I can do to get rid of the smell I.e bathing or will I just have to wait until they moult feathers. Anyone been in a similar situation? Thanks


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I do not have any direct knowledge or experience. But I saw a parrot rescue operator describe one of his rescues who was in a smokers house for many years. He said it took almost a year for the parrot to lose the smoke smell from his feathers. I don’t know if that was due to molting or if the smell just eventually dissipated enough. But eventually it did go away.

The poor birdies. I hope they lose the smoke smell sooner than a year.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I'd also mention this when you take them to the vet for their first well birdy check up. This way the vet can check for any adverse effects from that place. The admin and mods know SO much about budgies and will be able to tell you things to watch for. How sad that those babies, with their delicate respiratory systems were exposed to so much smoke that the smell clings to them 😢😡! Have you given them names yet? I don't know if this is the first time you've had birds, but one thing I know for a fact is, a tiny, little budgie will fill your heart with joy!


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> I'd also mention this when you take them to the vet for their first well birdy check up. This way the vet can check for any adverse effects from that place. The admin and mods know SO much about budgies and will be able to tell you things to watch for. How sad that those babies, with their delicate respiratory systems were exposed to so much smoke that the smell clings to them 😢😡! Have you given them names yet? I don't know if this is the first time you've had birds, but one thing I know for a fact is, a tiny, little budgie will fill your heart with joy!





karenblodgett3261 said:


> I'd also mention this when you take them to the vet for their first well birdy check up. This way the vet can check for any adverse effects from that place. The admin and mods know SO much about budgies and will be able to tell you things to watch for. How sad that those babies, with their delicate respiratory systems were exposed to so much smoke that the smell clings to them 😢😡! Have you given them names yet? I don't know if this is the first time you've had birds, but one thing I know for a fact is, a tiny, little budgie will fill your heart with joy!


we have another budgie called Yumi. We were only planning to buy one budgie from this individual, as Yumi was lonely and needed a friend, but we felt sorry for the birds so took two. If we had a proper aviary, may have taken the lot. They are in a better place now that’s for sure. I could tell the guy did care for his birds though, but agree that smoking around them is just stupid and cruel. We have named them snowy and kiwi (unoriginal I know) haha. Yumi was thrilled to see them. Currently in quarantine.


----------



## MRK (1 mo ago)

iain_38 said:


> Picked up two beautiful boys today. The previous owner was a heavy smoker and the birds smell a bit Smokey. He only had them a few months so don’t believe they’ll have health issues and tbh, are in a better environment now. Is there anything I can do to get rid of the smell I.e bathing or will I just have to wait until they moult feathers. Anyone been in a similar situation? Thanks


Hello there! I wasn't in situation like this but I would love to help! 

Watch them closely if they are acting weird (something that is affected by smoking) if you will see something strange take them to Avian Vet. (If I was you I would take them to Avian Vet as soon as possible) you can find one here at your country: https://www.aav.org/search/newsearch.asp


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

MRK said:


> Hello there! I wasn't in situation like this but I would love to help!
> 
> Watch them closely if they are acting weird (something that is affected by smoking) if you will see something strange take them to Avian Vet. (If I was you I would take them to Avian Vet as soon as possible) you can find one here at your country: https://www.aav.org/search/newsearch.asp


They seem absolutely fine to me. Very active, chirping away. As I said, they were only in that environment for a few months. I know still not good but it’s not like they had years of exposure to smoke. I feel like a budgie rescuer today 😆😆


----------



## MRK (1 mo ago)

iain_38 said:


> They seem absolutely fine to me. Very active, chirping away. As I said, they were only in that environment for a few months. I know still not good but it’s not like they had years of exposure to smoke. I feel like a budgie rescuer today 😆😆


Good thing! Glad to hear! But be sure if they act weird to take them to Avian Vet. anyways goodluck with your cute budgies!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It’s unfortunate the budgies were subjected to that environment. 
The smell will gradually wear off the feathers although it may take a full molt before it completely dissipates. 
You can offer a bath to the budgies but do not try to bathe them yourself. It is unnecessary and budgies should not be subjected to that. 
Do you know how old they are?
Are all three of your birds the same gender?*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

MRK said:


> Good thing! Glad to hear! But be sure if they act weird to take them to Avian Vet. anyways goodluck with your cute budgies!


Yes I will do. Taking Yumi in to vets soon for wing issues so will discuss with them what to look out for / what we can do etc when we are there



FaeryBee said:


> *It’s unfortunate the budgies were subjected to that environment.
> The smell will gradually wear off the feathers although it may take a full molt before it completely dissipates.
> You can offer a bath to the budgies but do not try to bathe them yourself. It is unnecessary and budgies should not be subjected to that.
> Do you know how old they are?
> Are all three of your birds the same gender?*


We think they are 5 / 6 months we recon, based on when the previous owner got them. He wasn’t entirely sure but they are still young. Our other budgie is female. Currently in the other section of our large flight cage. Been interacting with them all day and it’s lovely to see. Not sure how long we need to quarantine them before we can introduce them to her fully, but will be interesting to see how they get on after.

Tbh I’m not sure about breeding etc. If it happens, it happens I guess. Not sure if there is a way to help prevent it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The new birds need to be quarantined in a different cage in a different room as far away from the current budgie as possible for 45 days.

Quarantine IS Necessary

After quarantine, they should be introduced in neutral territory. 

With two males and one female, it would be best that you house them separately by gender and only give them supervised out of cage time together after the quarantine period is completed. 

When you have mixed genders in one cage, please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.

The stress that breeding puts on a budgie’s body is not a necessary stress when kept domestically. 
Budgies do not need to mate or breed to be happy. They will be healthier and happier if they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The new birds need to be quarantined in a different cage in a different room as far away from the current budgie as possible for 45 days.
> 
> Quarantine IS Necessary
> 
> ...


Wow ok thank you I didn’t know that. I thought as long as they were separated for 45 days, it didn’t matter if they were in the same cage with a divider. I’ll move our female to a smaller cage and separate them fully. The two males are flyers (female isn’t) so they’ll need the extra space. Sure she’ll be fine for that period


----------

